# Attested Exam Certificates



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

I have my exam certificates with me in Dubai, but I have got to get them attested for my companies records - does anybody know if I have to get them attested in the UK or can I get them done here?? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Lindsey. You have to get them attested in the UK. If they are for UAE Govt purposes also, you have to get them apostilled by the FCO in Milton Keynes and stamped by the UAE embassy in London.

You don't have to do this in person, someone back in the UK can do this on your behalf.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi Lindsey. You have to get them attested in the UK. If they are for UAE Govt purposes also, you have to get them apostilled by the FCO in Milton Keynes and stamped by the UAE embassy in London.
> 
> You don't have to do this in person, someone back in the UK can do this on your behalf.


Thanks for the info - they are not for Govt purposes - just my employer records.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you dont HAVE to, get them done in the UK, there is a way around it, same as when I got my wedding certificate done. Go to the British Embassy they will assist... there is a way of doing it without it being in the UK first, someone I know did it.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, then I think that you can get your school/college to attest the certs.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you dont HAVE to, get them done in the UK, there is a way around it, same as when I got my wedding certificate done. Go to the British Embassy they will assist... there is a way of doing it without it being in the UK first, someone I know did it.


great thanks - will try that now.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

wish i knew it before, as were from nottingham it was a pain going to london to do it, although I got someone to do it for me


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> wish i knew it before, as were from nottingham it was a pain going to london to do it, although I got someone to do it for me


I am from Nottinghamshire as well and have been in Dubai about 3 months now. We lived on the Notts/Derby border (Junction 28 M1). Have you heard that Notts and Derby are drawn in the next round (don't ask me what league - I don't watch football - hubby does!!)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah I heard that...
You must of lived near normanton, pinxton somewhere like that.
Mansfield way anyway.
Me and my wife have been here 4 months so simular.
Your a bit late getting your certificates attested?


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yeah I heard that...
> You must of lived near normanton, pinxton somewhere like that.
> Mansfield way anyway.
> Me and my wife have been here 4 months so simular.
> Your a bit late getting your certificates attested?


Yes, we lived in Pinxton - they only just arrived before Xmas in the container - my employer told me about marriage cert attested so I carried that with me but not exam certs - its not an issue anyway am with same employer as UK, but here they just need for records.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> Yes, we lived in Pinxton - they only just arrived before Xmas in the container - my employer told me about marriage cert attested so I carried that with me but not exam certs - its not an issue anyway am with same employer as UK, but here they just need for records.


Do you two know that you have already met each other


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do you two know that you have already met each other


no - was it at Barasti? - there were quite a few of you that night - but I don't remember anybody from Notts.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> no - was it at Barasti? - there were quite a few of you that night - but I don't remember anybody from Notts.


It was, you may have also talked to his wife Becks?

Stevie was quite 'merry' that night


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It was, you may have also talked to his wife Becks?
> 
> Stevie was quite 'merry' that night


that's cos he's from Notts - we know how to drink!! I also remember waking up the next day with a bad head!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> that's cos he's from Notts - we know how to drink!! I also remember waking up the next day with a bad head!!


Welcome to my weekends


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

On the Derby / Nottingham Forest match, its on the 24th and I have to fly out from the UK on the 22nd so gutted.

Are any of the Sky televised games shown in Dubai?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> On the Derby / Nottingham Forest match, its on the 24th and I have to fly out from the UK on the 22nd so gutted.
> 
> Are any of the Sky televised games shown in Dubai?


Pretty much all of the Premiership ones are shown and quite a few of the Championship games too - but they seem to be on quite late at night.

That's on Show Sports, can't comment on any other TV packages.

HTH


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> On the Derby / Nottingham Forest match, its on the 24th and I have to fly out from the UK on the 22nd so gutted.
> 
> Are any of the Sky televised games shown in Dubai?


oh gosh I bet you are - there are loads of games shown over here - will try to find out for you if that one will be.

there are specific sports bars here - show different matches on different screens - do you know where you are moving to yet??


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

whats the point in watching derby lose AGAIN


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there,

Yes moving to Midriff hopefully or certainly that side of the creek. The children will be at a school in Al Twar and I'll be working in Deira. Looking at a map (and having NO knowledge of Dubai whatsoever) Mirfiff kind of leaps out at you.

I'm sure there's other little pockets of suburbia we'll find when we get out there.

Anything to get away from the A52 in the morning......


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> whats the point in watching derby lose AGAIN


I think you'll find that's Derby lose again and again and again.

Glutton for punishment I suppose Stevieboy.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do you two know that you have already met each other


LOL.... must have been some night out! 

Back to the original thread title if possible... 

I too have been asked by my employer to get my certificates attested, which means i've got to apply for them from 5 examining authorites as i dont know which exam groups i sat and neither does my school (taking about 6 weeks) I've been told by HR that my employment visa is ready, but i will need attested certs for my residency visa. Does anybody know if the attested certs are absolutely necessary? Its going to be a lot of agro and potentially quite expensive. I would like to sponsor wife and children to come out in April (i'm out there next week) if that make any difference.

Thanks

DC


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> LOL.... must have been some night out!
> 
> Back to the original thread title if possible...
> 
> ...


It's a requirement by the Ministry of Labour so you MUST get them Notarised, attested by your own foreign office AND the UAE Embassy in your country (if present). Failure to do so will delay your residency visa and labour contract (different from the contract your company gives you) This will make you unable to sponsor anyone else's entry into the country. If they are not attested the MoL will NOT accept them and you will not be able to legally work either.

You state 5 different examining bodies - you only need to attest your HIGHEST certificate (ie Degree or equvilent) so only get that attested. It is not every one you have.

Why does your school not know which examining bodies they used? That's really poor.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response...

Thats what i'd kind of picked up, but wasnt 100% sure so thought i'd ask. I dont have a degree unfortuately as that would've been much easier - university of life for me!

Thanks Again

DC


----------

